# Klipsch Heritage small room theater.



## Jasonpctech

JasonPCtech's Theater

*Audio equipment* 
Pioneer VSX-1020-K (I have the only review on Epinions.com for this one.)
DB systems DB2 preamp w DB2 PS (Awesome! no phono on pioneer)
B&O RX-2 turntable (Also a B&O 4200 back up)
Pioneer CT1000 cassette, Magnavox FD 1000 CDP (not shown) 

*Speakers*
Front mains-Klipsch Cornwall II's Always wanted a pair of these!
Front Vert-Heresy I's (For Dolby height)
Center-PolkCS350-LS (It's very good but I want a Klipsch Academy)
Side surround-Polk FXi50 (dipole)
Surround back-Klipsch SS.5 (dipole, not shown)
Sub-Energy encore8

*Video Display*
Dell 4200 Plasma 720p (good for now 3D Front projection next move)
Sony PS3, Nintendo Wii

*Media Server*
Home built HTPC in a Silverstone case/AMD Phenom x3/4gig ram/1.5 tb hard drive/XFX Nvidia 260GTX HDCP O/C Black Edition, GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 MB, on board optical connection to Receiver.

*Software & accessory hardware*
Win7 Ultimate MCE with My Movies3, VLC & Power DVD10, Slysoft AnyDVD-HD, Soundstream G-force and Whitecap eye candy.
Storage, 100 disc DVD DSS Dischub and 2.5 TB of external SATA storage.
Control, Dell Gyration media center remote, Microsoft media center keyboard, Rii wireless keyboard (get one), Insteon 2412n internet lighting control and a iPod touch with Peeplesoft's Remote-X app to run most of it.

Wanted a Vintage Klipsch speaker system from the start, the room could be bigger but It's just like the theater (sound wise) but the popcorn's cheaper.
Thank's to Craigslist for the great speaker deals. 
Time to move, MUST HAVE BIGGER ROOM!


----------



## dwixson

*Klipsch Heritage Speaker SET UP TIP*



Jasonpctech said:


> JasonPCtech's Theater
> 
> *Audio equipment*
> Pioneer VSX-1020-K (I have the only review on Epinions.com for this one.)
> DB systems DB2 preamp w DB2 PS (Awesome! no phono on pioneer)
> B&O RX-2 turntable (Also a B&O 4200 back up)
> Pioneer CT1000 cassette, Magnavox FD 1000 CDP (not shown)
> 
> *Speakers*
> Front mains-Klipsch Cornwall II's Always wanted a pair of these!
> Front Vert-Heresy I's (For Dolby height)
> Center-PolkCS350-LS (It's very good but I want a Klipsch Academy)
> Side surround-Polk FXi50 (dipole)
> Surround back-Klipsch SS.5 (dipole, not shown)
> Sub-Energy encore8
> 
> *Video Display*
> Dell 4200 Plasma 720p (good for now 3D Front projection next move)
> Sony PS3, Nintendo Wii
> 
> *Media Server*
> Home built HTPC in a Silverstone case/AMD Phenom x3/4gig ram/1.5 tb hard drive/XFX Nvidia 260GTX HDCP O/C Black Edition, GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 MB, on board optical connection to Receiver.
> 
> *Software & accessory hardware*
> Win7 Ultimate MCE with My Movies3, VLC & Power DVD10, Slysoft AnyDVD-HD, Soundstream G-force and Whitecap eye candy.
> Storage, 100 disc DVD DSS Dischub and 2.5 TB of external SATA storage.
> Control, Dell Gyration media center remote, Microsoft media center keyboard, Rii wireless keyboard (get one), Insteon 2412n internet lighting control and a iPod touch with Peeplesoft's Remote-X app to run most of it.
> 
> Wanted a Vintage Klipsch speaker system from the start, the room could be bigger but It's just like the theater (sound wise) but the popcorn's cheaper.
> Thank's to Craigslist for the great speaker deals.
> Time to move, MUST HAVE BIGGER ROOM!




You have a really fantastic set-up! I am a Heritage lover and owner myself. Tubes and horns . . . a magical combination!

I have a speaker set-up *TIP* for you, that I learned from the Klipsch Natl. Sales Manager several years ago. It's kind of bazaar but the results are phenomenal.

You know how the nay-sayers always rag on horn speaker's lack of image depth? Well they're just plain WRONG. When set-up properly, Cornwalls and the rest of the Heritage line will outperform many of the high-end speaker systems out there. You'll get image depth for miles and extra wide soundstage to boot. I know several guys that have lived with Klipsch speakers for years and yet had never really "Heard" them until they tried this set-up.

http://www.avia-designs.net/Klipsch_Heritage_Info.html

The idea is to aim the outside of the loudspeaker cabinet, to cross approximately 1 foot in front of the listener's seat (not his/her head). The speakers will be so radically toed in that they'll just look ALL WRONG! Picture the steep toe in that the K-Horns force you to observe, being that they are a corner mounted design. That's what you need to achieve to get the horns to really do their thing. Go for it, you've got nothing to lose and I promise you'll be amazed! If not, send me a bill for your time . . . 

BTW: I tried to import a Word Document to show this set-up graphically but haven't been able to do that yet. Check the address above and I'll get it up on our site as soon as possible.

Doc Wixson
http://www.avia-designs.net


----------



## Jasonpctech

*Re: Klipsch Heritage Speaker SET UP TIP*

Hey I tried that today and yes, I agree with your point. Interesting, but I still need a bigger room!

Like this!


----------



## dwixson

*Re: Klipsch Heritage Speaker SET UP TIP*



Jasonpctech said:


> Hey I tried that today and yes, I agree with your point. Interesting, but I still need a bigger room!
> 
> Like this!


I glad you tried it! Pretty amazing isn't it? A bigger room will only intensify the effect too. Room acoustics really do play a huge part in speaker set-up and imaging. The wider the room, the wider the image!

Hope you get your new BIG room for Christmas!

Check back on the website for the room diagram. It should be up by next week sometime.

THX, Doc
http://www.avia-designs.net


----------



## fitzwaddle

In the meantime, you might want to look into some room analysis / acoustic treatments, to get the most out of that nice gear. :T


----------



## mjcmt

Jasonpctech said:


> JasonPCtech's Theater
> 
> *Speakers*
> Front mains-Klipsch Cornwall II's Always wanted a pair of these!
> Front Vert-Heresy I's (For Dolby height)
> Center-PolkCS350-LS (It's very good but I want a Klipsch Academy)
> Side surround-Polk FXi50 (dipole)
> Surround back-Klipsch SS.5 (dipole, not shown)
> Sub-Energy encore8


I'm curious, why don't you use your Cornwalls for FR & FL, the Heresys for RR & RL, and add another Heresy for the center (sell your Polk center/sides and SS.5 rears). You would have the classic Klipsch sound that will stun your guests and you as well. You may have to reconfigure your room to make it happen but it would be worth the effort.


----------



## Jasonpctech

mjcmt, You and I think the same way on this subject, however money is tight today and I'm looking for a opportunity to get a inexpensive Academy in black or walnut to trigger the next upgrade. Your idea is the backup plan and perhaps the best plan but I will always wonder if the academy was the best choice. I also want to sell my Energy encore 8 sub and try a SVS 12" tube sub too. I am watching ebay and craigslist locally every day for good deals on Heresy's, Academy's & Powered subs that meet my funding allowance any given day. Finally once I settle in on a speaker system (If thats possible) I will re-veneer everything to match.So go's the dream...


----------



## Jasonpctech

*Re: Klipsch Heritage UPDATE*



Jasonpctech said:


> JasonPCtech's Theater
> UPDATED in bold.
> 
> *Audio equipment*
> Pioneer VSX-1020-K (I have the only review on Epinions.com for this one.)
> *Technics SL-J3* Programmable Linear turntable
> Pioneer CT1000 cassette
> 
> *Speakers*
> Front Mains-Klipsch Cornwall II's Always wanted a pair of these!
> Front Vert-Klipsch SS.5 (dipole, For Dolby height)
> Center-PolkCS350-LS (It's very good but I want a Klipsch Academy)
> Side surround-Polk FXi50 (dipole)
> Surround back-Klipsch Heresy's
> Sub Mid bass-Energy encore8
> *Sub Infra- DIY SonoSub 24x48" 14hz tune, !5" Dayton Titanic, Tuned with REW & Behringer DSP1124P, ECM8000, UB802, Sonosub is Driven by a Bridged Peavey CS800x [email protected]*
> 
> *Video Display*
> Dell 4200 Plasma 720p (good for now 3D Front projection next move)
> Nintendo Wii
> 
> *Media Server*
> DIY HTPC in a Silverstone case/AMD Phenom x3/8gig ram/1.5 tb hard drive/XFX Nvidia 260GTX HDCP O/C Black Edition, GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 MB, on board optical connection to Receiver, *LG BluRay Burner *.
> 
> *Software & accessory hardware*
> Win7 Ultimate MCE with My Movies4, JRiver MC, Slysoft AnyDVD-HD, Soundstream G-force and Whitecap eye candy.
> Storage, 100 disc DVD DSS Dischub and 2.5 TB of external SATA storage.
> Control, Dell Gyration media center remote, Microsoft media center keyboard, Rii wireless keyboard (get one), Insteon 2412n internet lighting control and a iPod touch with Peeplesoft's Remote-X app to run most of it.
> 
> Wanted a Vintage Klipsch speaker system from the start, the room could be bigger but It's just like the theater (sound wise) but the popcorn's cheaper.
> I now have a incredible sonotube based subwoofer with a killer amp.
> Thank's to Craigslist for the great speaker deals.
> Time to move, MUST HAVE BIGGER ROOM!


Modified system above.


----------

